# MC2 Wheels problems?????



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

Has anyone had a problem with the mc2 rims making the tire rub on the rear right??? Just bought the car 2 weeks ago and am curious


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Are you in WI?


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

no chicago y do you ask


----------

